# Project Progress Pics



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Looking good! Keep sharing pics as you go!

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks---Looking good----Sure did open up that area.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's looking good! Nice job. 

How many square feet did you add by removing the wall?


----------



## 830ttime (Nov 3, 2011)

We went from 11x9 to 11x18. The room we incorporated was just a total waste of space and the wall in between wasn't load bearing so the job was "easy" enough. 

The countertops get installed on the 30th and the tile is going down this weekend.

Haven't made a lot of progress but we did get the glass prepped doors delivered. Got some estimates on leaded glass for the doors. Promptly moved to other options  Yike$$$. Anyway, after talking to a couple of glass places we decided to just do regular glass with a faux leading. Each pane was 3.50 instead of 75.00. Works for me and they look great. Then the wrestling match between me and the in-cabinet lighting began. Bought some, installed, hated them, took them back, bought some more, hated them, took the cabinets down, recessed the lights, put the doors on and now they look like this:


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Those look great! I'm sort of sad that we won't have any wall cabinets in our new kitchen because I love the look of them with glass and lights.


----------



## 830ttime (Nov 3, 2011)

More progress...Tile installed (no grout yet) Water lines run to sink base, drain ready to be connected, countertop installed yesterday. Hope to get the crown in this weekend and get some door and window molding painted. If everything goes as planned tonight, we will have washed our last dish in the bathroom sink. :thumbup:


----------



## 830ttime (Nov 3, 2011)

All went as planned. A major milestone achieved...


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## 830ttime (Nov 3, 2011)

Hoping to be done this weekend. I have molding (including crown atop the cabinets), backsplash, and outlet/switch on the island left to do. We now have ice, a dishwasher, garbage disposal, grouted tile, and a finished island (minus the quarter round).  Also put up the pendant lights above the island.

Getting closer....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good---those lights inside the cabinet add a lot-----


----------



## 830ttime (Nov 3, 2011)

Made some more progress...

Got the backsplash done and grouted (the pic is before grout) and got the window molding done. I will fill all the holes and do a final topcoat of paint once all the other molding is up. Also got the nailers on the top of the cabinets for the two piece crown and the toe kicks installed. Door molding, quarter round, and crown molding are all that remain. Getting closer.


----------



## 830ttime (Nov 3, 2011)

My goodness the crown molding made all the difference in the world. Down to the doorway trim and touch-up work.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

I like it! How did you get the cabinet doors? Just take them to Lowes or HomeDepot and find ones that match the size?


----------



## 830ttime (Nov 3, 2011)

When we placed our cabinet order, instead of doing one cabinet there, we did two cabinets, a 27 and a 12. We ordered the doors for the 12's prepped for glass and purchased the glass locally. We originally intended to do leaded glass in the doors but at 75 dollars per pane, we opted for a different route. We just had regular glass cut and purchased stained glass leading strips at the hobby store. Total price per pane - 5 dollars.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh, I thought you were a facelift, you replaced all the cabinets?

The wife and I are just doing a facelift and trying to figure out whats the easiest way to get new cabinet doors, give them measurements or just come in with the cabinet doors and have Home Depot or Lowes work their magic.


----------



## 830ttime (Nov 3, 2011)

We went to the studs. All you see is brand new. We doubled our kitchen space.

If I wanted to just replace the doors, the first thing I would do would be to find out if my cabinets are standard sizes. I would draw everything out and write down the dimensions of the wall cabinets, then the base cabinets. (Also noting which cabinets have drawers. Then you need to decide if you want inset, 1/4 overlay, 1/2 overlay, or full overlay. If your cabinets aren't standard sizes, you will probably need to get custom doors made, if that is the case and money is an an issue, it may be just as cost effective to replace all the cabinets, depending on how big the kitchen is.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the info. I'm sure our cabinets are not standard size since they are probably as old as the house (1977). I'll definitely look into it when I get home for R&R.


----------

